# Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??



## Zockerin (17. März 2012)

*Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Hatte gerade mal wieder voll Lust auf ein paar alte Spiele auf meinem SNES, also hab ich ihn aus dem Keller hochgeholt und nun sitz ich ratlos vor meinem Fernseher. Ich hab einfach ein wenig rumprobiert, das Kabel, dass noch im RF Out Stecker steckte, hab ich mit dem Ant. Anschluss von meinem TV verbunden und das Kabel das im AC 9V Stecker steckte kam in die Steckdose. Ein Kabel für den Mulit Out Stecker habe ich (leider) nicht. Hab dann ein Spiel reingesteckt und das Gerät angeschaltet. Das Lämpchen unter dem Power steht leuchtet dann rot auf, aber ich bekomme kein Bild rein. Habe dann mal Sendersuchlauf gemacht, da ich auf einigen Seiten von Google gelesen habe, dass das helfen kann. Nichts. Alle Sender durchgeschaltet. Immer noch nichts.
Ist es überhaupt möglich, den SNES ohne das Kabel das in den Multi Out Stecker muss die SNES am Fernseher zum laufen zu bekommen? Kann mich nämlich eigentlich nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals eins hatte und das sonst immer sofort beim Einschalten des Gerätes das Spiel gestartet ist 
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet, 
Liebe Grüße, schönen Rest-Samstag,

Zockerin


----------



## dmxforever (17. März 2012)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Du hast das Ganze schon richtig angeschlossen. Wenn das Teil noch funktioniert, müsstest du per Sendersuchlauf ein Bild reinbekommen.

Steck mal alles vom Fernseher ab, was dir ein Fernsehsignal liefert. Also Receiver, Kabel, usw. Dann nochmal einen kompletten, automatischen Sendersuchlauf. Nur noch der SNES sollte dann ein Signal liefern.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (17. März 2012)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Hi Zockerin,

als alter Consolero hatte ich mit anderen Konsolen auch mal ähnliche Probleme. Bei einigen TV-Adaptern kann man den Kanal einstellen auf dem das Bild gezeigt werde soll. Hierfür befindet sich an einem Kästen durch das das Kabel geht ein Stellrad,eine Schraube oder etwas vergleichbares. Dreh das doch mal auf Anschlag, danach mal Mitte und wenn es immer noch nicht klappt bis zum anderen Anschlag und führe jedes Mal einen neuen Senderdurchlauf durch.

Bringt alles nichts, wäre noch die Chance ein AV Kabel zu verwenden. Gute Quellen (ohne jetzt Schleichwerbung zu machen) wären die Onlineshops PlayAsia oder Konsolenkost. Die haben viel Retro Kram.


----------



## schneevernichter (21. März 2012)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Also normalerweise Sendesuchlauf und fertig. Bessere Lösung Multiout an Scart dann TV auf AV stellen. 

Dann gibt es noch ein problem wenn du versuchst SNES an HD TV anzuschliessen. Da kann es zu etlichen problemen kommen. Weiss garnicht ob mein HD TV überhaupt einen analogen Sendesuchlauf hat. Hab mein SNES immer per Scart angeschlossen da brauchst du das Multiout Kabel. Anfangs gab es nur Antennenkabel beim SNES.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (21. März 2012)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Ja, wie zuvor erwähnt gibt es ein AV Kabel für den Multi Out hier für nur 4 Euro. Dann ist auf alle Fälle Schluss mit dem Sender-Such-Generve. Und das Bild ist auch gleich besser...


----------



## GxGamer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Nintendo benutzt vom Super-Nintendo bis zum Gamecube das gleiche AV-Kabel.
Meist gibts solche Kabel auch als Ersatzteile in jedem gut sortierten Multimedia oder Spieleladen.


----------



## mandy-jane (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Hallo zusammen, mein Mann versucht es auch gerade vergebens, wir haben alle Kabel dran und alles andere abgemacht und trotzdem (alle stecker stecken) findet er kein Signal. Wir haben einen UE40C 6820 Samsung Fernseher. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## joasas (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Super Nintendo Entertainment System anschließen??*

Ist der Tuner ggf. auf DVB-T eingestellt? Wenn ja auf Antenne/Kabel (analog) wechseln.


----------

